# Surrogacy in Georgia



## enakach (Nov 22, 2020)

Hello
My partner (British citizen) and I (French citizen) are thinking of starting surrogacy (after multiple miscarriages and implantation failures … but this is another story). Can someone share their experience with us? Did you use NewLife Georgia?

Thank you!


----------



## Frosty2022 (10 mo ago)

enakach said:


> Hello
> My partner (British citizen) and I (French citizen) are thinking of starting surrogacy (after multiple miscarriages and implantation failures … but this is another story). Can someone share their experience with us? Did you use NewLife Georgia?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi enakach
We are considering surrogacy with own eggs and sperm in Georgia this year. And we are planning to use New life. Do you know their representative coming to London 23-24th of April?


----------

